# 2305 transmission.



## lmadsen (Oct 25, 2016)

I posted this in the general topics but will try it under the John Deere heading. I would like to know if I can change the transmission filter and clean the magnets and screen in my 2305 tractor without loosing a lot of the transmission fluid. Or is it best to just to drain the whole thing and start with new fluid?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The magnets and suction screen are normally at the bottom of the reservoir. You have no alternative but to drain the fluid first.


----------

